# First big grouper.



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Caught my first large grouper today. Pretty sure it's a Gag? Sucked right back into a hole. Thought I had bottom. Let the line out a little and then a few seconds later the fight was on. Also caught several large snapper. Weirdest thing was catch two redfish in 150+ft of water. Never caught them offshore. before.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gag for sure. Awesome fish. There are big Redfish offshore also and federally protected too.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Front view


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> Gag for sure. Awesome fish. There are big Redfish offshore also and federally protected too.


I read that the other day.


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Where?*

Out at the Edge?


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

afcopper15 said:


> Out at the Edge?


Not at the edge bit in 100+ ft of water.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Were you the guy that had to get someone off another boat to get the grouper to let go of your fingers? That is a quality fish. Tight lines to you. Friend of mine was offshore and told me he had to lend someone a hand today.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kim said:


> Were you the guy that had to get someone off another boat to get the grouper to let go of your fingers? That is a quality fish. Tight lines to you.


Haha. Not me.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Man that water sure looks good been a long winter so far..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE fish!!!!! Jig? Live bait?


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Realtor said:


> NICE fish!!!!! Jig? Live bait?


Live bait.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice gag !


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Fish! Someone stuck their fingers in a groupers mouth?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

He was trying to revive it from what I heard, must have been his first one too.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice grouper, congrats


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful fish, congrats! Did you get a weight on him?


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

MillerTime said:


> Beautiful fish, congrats! Did you get a weight on him?


I didn't. I had already took time with the picture and wanted to get him back. Had him measured at 35+ inches.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice gag Ryan !!!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A 35 inch Gag gets it into the stud door in my book.


----------



## Unchained (Oct 15, 2011)

Butler879 said:


> Caught my first large grouper today. Pretty sure it's a Gag? Sucked right back into a hole. Thought I had bottom. Let the line out a little and then a few seconds later the fight was on. Also caught several large snapper. Weirdest thing was catch two redfish in 150+ft of water. Never caught them offshore. before.


Ryan nice grouper and thanks for the bait


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! I wish those pinfish were bigger, but I guess small is better than nothing.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish.


----------



## Snook_Reaper (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Gag.....any gag over 35 inches doesn't have filets...he has STEAKS! and damn I love eating them.....


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

What time is dinner?


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Slqfisher said:


> What time is dinner?


I wish! Not in season.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, that's the way it always seems to work... Catch the BIGUN's outta season!


----------

